# Wife's new handgun-Thunder9 UC Pro



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

After my web investigations and handling other 9mm compacts and sub compacts(Kel Tec,Springfield,Taurus,CZ,S & W)the wife decided today to purchase a Bersa Thunder9 UC Pro. She said it felt the most natural to grasp,was easy to rack, and it included almost all the features found on higher priced 9mm's. 

We bought it from Cabelas,and paid a little bit more than the online vendors,but were rewarded with a $150 cash card toward a future purchase !

I cleaned it tonight, as it had an extreme amount of preservation oil on it from the factory,but it was very simple and straightforward.

A couple of questions....do dry fires require snap caps,and where is the cheapest place to buy factory magazines?
Thanks-


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I know that dry firing on any gun use to be a no no. Many manufacturers have reinforced the weak areas in the gun that were problematic where it came to dry firing. 
I think it is ok. But it is always better to be safe than sorry. Snap caps are a small price to pay to be sure that your gun stays in good shape.

I would strongly suggest buying them and using them any way.


----------

